# Process with no name



## wasabi (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an unnamed process without memory or state information (N/A) in my system monitor.
When I close down gnome, I am always asked if I still want to shut down.

Does anyone know how I can find out what causes it? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess you already tried to see the long name of the process with *ps*. Maybe a *pstree* can also help?


----------



## anomie (Mar 12, 2012)

You might be able to get further clues using fstat(1), a la: 

```
# fstat -p pid_here
```


----------

